# 41 and pregnant via 1st IUI



## Rubyred5

Hello,
I am writing my story to encourage women over 40 ttc. My husband and I had fertility work up in June 2014. DH was found to have a left varicocele. I was found to have low egg reservation. DH underwent varicocele surgery in August 2014. First sperm count showed some improvement. Second sperm count qualified us to move forward with the IUI. I was told that my insurance would only pay for four IUIs. And that the success rate for women over 40 was very low.

I started the injections with menopur 600 iug twice a day. I took a shot of ovidrel to ovulate 36 hrs later I did the insemination. The very first IUI worked for us. I am now 8 weeks pregnant with one baby and dealing with all the early pregnancy symptoms. So, don't give up!! It worked for us. The one advice I can give you is to relax, relax, and relax during the entire process. I believe that's what did it for us. I was so relaxed and didn't let anything bother me during the month I did the injections up until the insemination day. I had terrible OV pains afterwards and didn't experience any implantation bleeding. 

Believe in God and trust in Him. If it is meant to be, it is meant to be and will happen for you. Oh, one more thing. My DH sperm was 10 million pre-washed and 6 million post wash. So, when I heard the numbers right before the insemination I thought it wouldn't work because the numbers were so low but the Dr. assured me that women have gotten pregnant with these low numbers and that it only takes one sperm to get the job done.


----------



## FLUFFY1234

Hi there!

Could you please tell me which Clinic you used for the IUI?

Thanks
A


----------



## Vonn

Thank you for sharing your success story! Those of us who are 40+ are especially encouraged to see such inspirational BFPs. You even did it with your own eggs! I hope I can do the same. We'll be starting medicated IUIs soon, did one unmedicated with no success (no shocker there). H & H 9 months to you!! :flower::flower:


----------



## 2plus1more

The statistics are so grim for IUI and over 40, but it worked for us too! I remember searching online for any positive information. It's tough to find, but I believe a lot of the statistics are outdated.

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!!


----------



## Rubyred5

Hi Fluffy,
My fertility treatment was done at the Los Angeles Medical Center - Kaiser's Infertility Clinic. I was treated by Dr. Marsha Baker. My insurance only covered four IUI's. But like I mentioned earlier, the first one worked for us. I was really surprised. That's why I'm sharing my story because when I was ttc, i kept looking for recent success stories but didn't find many. Good luck to you...


----------



## Rubyred5

2plus1more said:


> The statistics are so grim for IUI and over 40, but it worked for us too! I remember searching online for any positive information. It's tough to find, but I believe a lot of the statistics are outdated.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!!


Hi 2plus1more,

Thank you! Congratulations on your pregnancy too! I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy as well!! My due date is Oct 16th but I usually deliver 4 weeks earlier due to a pregnancy condition that I develop in last trimester.


----------



## Rubyred5

Vonn said:


> Thank you for sharing your success story! Those of us who are 40+ are especially encouraged to see such inspirational BFPs. You even did it with your own eggs! I hope I can do the same. We'll be starting medicated IUIs soon, did one unmedicated with no success (no shocker there). H & H 9 months to you!! :flower::flower:


Hi Vonn,

Thank you for your well wishes! I was on a strict candida diet for about 4 months prior to starting the medicated IUI. I believe the cleanse and the diet helped my body to conceive. I was also getting weekly acupuncture treatments along with herbal remedies. So I think it's great that your taking time off to heal your body. Good luck to you too!! :happydance:


----------



## lisap2008

Congratulations , I am also 40+ and TTC with IUI .[-o&lt;


----------



## mrswells

Rubyred5 said:


> Hello,
> I am writing my story to encourage women over 40 ttc. My husband and I had fertility work up in June 2014. DH was found to have a left varicocele. I was found to have low egg reservation. DH underwent varicocele surgery in August 2014. First sperm count showed some improvement. Second sperm count qualified us to move forward with the IUI. I was told that my insurance would only pay for four IUIs. And that the success rate for women over 40 was very low.
> 
> I started the injections with menopur 600 iug twice a day. I took a shot of ovidrel to ovulate 36 hrs later I did the insemination. The very first IUI worked for us. I am now 8 weeks pregnant with one baby and dealing with all the early pregnancy symptoms. So, don't give up!! It worked for us. The one advice I can give you is to relax, relax, and relax during the entire process. I believe that's what did it for us. I was so relaxed and didn't let anything bother me during the month I did the injections up until the insemination day. I had terrible OV pains afterwards and didn't experience any implantation bleeding.
> 
> Believe in God and trust in Him. If it is meant to be, it is meant to be and will happen for you. Oh, one more thing. My DH sperm was 10 million pre-washed and 6 million post wash. So, when I heard the numbers right before the insemination I thought it wouldn't work because the numbers were so low but the Dr. assured me that women have gotten pregnant with these low numbers and that it only takes one sperm to get the job done.

Thank you so much for sharing and such a relief to hear! I'm 39 and just went thru IUI yesterday. We have unexplained infertility. The doctor said the only thing he can see as a problem is my age. I'm very hopeful for this cycle but can't help but be discouraged reading the statistics. You sharing your experience helps. Thanks, again!


----------



## boobear2872

May I ask, what is a candida diet?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Congratulations!!


----------



## babycakes007

I'm new and not quite sure how I share and join in. I've struggled with infertility for at least 10 years(when i actually started trying). There's been 4 miscarriages, a successful IVF, and one spontaneous pregnancy. I'm now back to ttc #3. 
I was started on menopur for iui, I'm finishing up my tww tomorrow! I have to get blood drawn to check pregnancy status. I'm on progesterone suppositories and they give off pregnancy symptoms, which is so uncool! I'm such a pessimist; I already set myself up for a negative result so that it's not such a let down.. That's why I'm on here, to look for positive people! I love reading such positive stories of women who are in the same boat as I am. My friends and family are done having children and think at 41 I should be too. I have no one to talk to but my husband.


----------



## notrustyyet

Wow, congrats, I'm 46 and want another, may try your route!


----------



## tommyg

Thankyou for sharing, I never normally venture onto this board, but was in need of new hope. We know things can work, we have DS but 3.5 years of trying has taken its toll on my hopes. And at now 40 I fear my age is playing a mean part.
I'm hoping to start another IUI round when I call the clinic tomorrow (the witch has just got me).


----------



## Scout

notrustyyet said:


> Wow, congrats, I'm 46 and want another, may try your route!

Good luck! I had my daughter at age 46. She was a delightful surprise as I wasn't trying to get pregnant, so it can definitely still happen :)


----------



## boobear2872

Im in my early to mid 40's..we are not old or supposed to be done..didnt you here? 40is the
New 20 hehe :)


----------

